# Sony A200 to A57/A58 Help



## theraven

Ok so I know this has cropped up a few times, but I really don't know what to do.

I  have a Sony A200 and am looking to upgrade. It will be to Sony, there  are no questions about that, but I have been looking at the A57, which  has pretty much everything that I need. 

So far the cheapest I have found it is Argos, as many people have stopped selling it now. It is on at £379.99 with the kit lens.

Buy Sony A57 16MP DSLR Camera with 18-55mm Lens at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Cameras and camcorders, Limited stock Technology.

Which I think is great!

However, the A58 is £339.99 with the kit lens. 

Buy Sony SLTA58K 20.1MP DSLR Camera with 18-55mm Lens - Black at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Digital SLR cameras.

Now that seems like a significant difference considering that the A58 is supposed to be one up from the A57?

Now  I don't need 20mp, I only have 10 on my A200 so up to 16 is fine for  me. That, honestly is the only thing I think that is better on the A58.

So what I'm asking is would I be better paying the extra for the A57? Or should I save my money and just get the A58?

All of your opinions matter here, I am asking people who have them too. 

Thank you,

Jenna


----------



## jaomul

The newer model is cheaper. I do remember reading somewhere that the screen on the a58 was a step back though. There is nothing wrong with having 20mp over 16mp if the image quality is as good except your raw files taking up a bit more space. Maybe just do a google review search on each, if they are comparable I'd go with the newer tech


----------



## theraven

I have but there aren't that many differences, I was wondering if anyone had a little insight, or had used them?


----------



## Derrel

I just looked at the sensor performance scores for the A57 and A58 on DxO Mark.com...sensor performance-wise, the two are almost identical in performance measurements, with the only real difference being a very slight, 1/2 EV edge falling to the A57. All the other scores were basically, identical. I am not up on the body performance or body feature differences between these two cameras.

AI looked at the Argos specs..the A58 has higher ISO, 20 MP not 16 MP, and weight is close on both...the 58 also shoots faster, up to 19 frames per second in JPEG mode, it said, as opposed to 12 fps for the 57.

ISO goes a bit higher on the 58...I'd probably just go with the 58 if it were me.


----------



## theraven

Derrel said:


> I just looked at the sensor performance scores for the A57 and A58 on DxO Mark.com...sensor performance-wise, the two are almost identical in performance measurements, with the only real difference being a very slight, 1/2 EV edge falling to the A57. All the other scores were basically, identical. I am not up on the body performance or body feature differences between these two cameras.



Cheers Derrel, see this is my problem!

The best things so far are the A57 has a better and bigger screen and the Minolta hotshoe. But the A58 is newer and cheaper? Hard one to be honest.


----------



## Derrel

Agreed...there really is not a "lot" differentiating these two camera models, and given the closeness of the model naming, I think BOTH represent a specific "placeholder" position, a very specific "place" in the price/performance matrix Sony has set up. If one has a flash shoe mount you like more, or already have, then that alone would be worth buying that model. 20 vs 16 megapixels is a wash,either way is fine. Now, the bigger and better screen--that is a feature that I think might be more important than ALLLLL the other minor differences.

However, I am not familiar with these cameras! So....


----------



## theraven

I agree about the screen, will be a massive difference to me too as I don't even have live view at the moment! I'm definitely leaning to the A57, just generally seems slightly better suited. Just the price difference annoys me :/


----------



## Johnofalltrades

I bought the sony A58 4 days ago and I think it is awesome.

I believe that the sony a58 is more future proof, because it uses the new microphone standard. I don't know if you want to film too.

I have some photos with the sony a58 if you are interested ask me.


----------



## Jptex

The A58 changed the hotshoe. If you have older flashes for your camera now, it will not work on the new A58. At least not with out an adapter.


----------



## DiskoJoe

I'd go a58. The price is better, the tech is newer and the only downside is that you may have to get a new flash that is if you even have one now. But you could always sell the old flash and put the money towards a new flash. Either way you will love it. It will be a huge step up from the a200.


----------

